# Just About The Last All-Breed Show of the Season



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a small all-breed show in Hurricane, Utah Feb. 7th. Hurricane is about 90 miles north of Las Vegas NV on I15.

Reports are that they have about 400 entries in several breeds.


----------

